# geplanter Umstieg auf Linux



## Catscrash (26. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
ich nehme an einige von euch haben Threads dieser Art schon oft gelesen und oft beantwortet... direkt gefunden habe ich hier aber keinen dazu und zudem ist sowas ja auch immer recht individuell... 
was ich vorhabe herauszufinden - gibt es alles was ich brauche unter Linux? Was sind eure Favoriten dahingehend?

- Die Frage der Distribution -
zegenie's Distributionschooser hat mir Kubuntu, Ubuntu oder Freespire empfohlen
- ich würde gerne Beryl darauf laufen lassen geht das mit den oben genannten? 
- Multimonitorunterstützung: ich brauche Unterstützung für 3 Monitore, 2 an der Hauptgrafikkarte (Radeon 9600XT) + 1 an der 2. PCI-Graka, ich nehme an das ist Möglich, können das alle Distributionen, muss ich irgendwas besonderes dafür installieren?
- Netzwerk... ich muss ein Problemloses Netzwerk mit WinXP, Win2k und WinVista herstellen können
- ich will mich wohlfühlen, es mag nützlich sein einen Haufen Konsolen zu haben und damit umgehen zu können, aber irgendwo will ich auch das es hübsch aussieht 

jetzt der Punkt wo ich wirklich auf eure Hilfe hoffe, ich nutze folgende Programme, welche Linuxalternativen würdet ihr mir empfehlen, der Windows - Linuxappslink ist ja leider tot / weg 

- Trillian (hier gibts natürlich viele linuxversionen, gaim, sim, etc. was sind eure favoriten? - gerne auch grafisch ansprechend )
- mIRC (gibts ein IRC-Prog das zu mircryption kompatibel ist?)
- Proton (Einen schlanken Syntax-highlighter wirds geben nehme ich an, was nutzt ihr da?)
- Zend gibts auch für linux - wunderbar
- SmartFTP (ein grafischer, guter & einfacher FTP-Client)
Office wird im großen und ganzen OpenOffice, viele Alternativen gibts da wohl nicht... ABER...
- Outlook (was kommt der Funktionalität am nächsten?)
- Fireworks (vielleicht gibts auch noch Programme außer Gimp die Vorschlagswürdig sind )
- Winamp *g*
- Multiplicity (ich fürchte da ist dann der erste Punkt erreicht wo ich einfach kein Linux-Äquivalent finde  - für alle die es nicht kennen - http://www.stardock.com/products/multiplicity/)
- ultramon - wenn Linux alles was Ultramon kann nativ kann - umso besser 

ich denke ich habe somit alles was ich am häufigsten nutze aufgelistet für den ganzen Kleinkram den man selten nutzt findet sich im Laufe der Zeit bestimmt etwas passendes 

Mir ist klar, dass ich jetzt hier keine ultimative Lösung bekomme, aber ich würde gerne eure Favoriten sehen, die kann ich dann testen und mich mit dem was mir am besten gefällt auseinandersetzen 

viele Grüße
Catscrash


----------



## Sinac (26. Februar 2007)

Generell kannst du mit allen Distributionen alles machen und laufen lassen, das ist höchstens vom Kernel abhängig. Zum Anfang sind Ubuntu und Co. auf jeden Fall ok.
Netzwerk mit Windows ist kein Problem, dafür gibt es Samba.
Bezüglich Wohlfühlen hast du eine große Auswähl verschiedener Desktop Envoirenments die du alle ziemlich stark personalisieren kannst, da wird schon was passendes bei sein!
Als Trillianersatz nehme ich gaim, für IRC XChat, zum Coden mit Syntaxhighlithing MC, Zend ist klar, FTPs gibt ohne Ende, ich nehm die Konsole, MS Office kannst du unter WINE / X-Office nutzen, ansonten OpenOffice. Falls du nur Mail brauchst gibt es viele gute Outlook Alternativen, z.B. KMail. Für Winamp kann man xmms nehmen.
Alles andere weiß ich nicht so genau...


----------



## andy72 (26. Februar 2007)

Eine Alternative zu Fireworks ist m.E. Scribus: Scribus-Link. Habe es schon erfolgreich verwendet, es unterstützt sogar SVG-Grafik 

Ale Alternative zu Proton (kenne ich selbst auch) kannst Du zB vom KDE Kate nehmen - es kann dasselbe und noch mehr.


----------



## Navy (26. Februar 2007)

> was ich vorhabe herauszufinden - gibt es alles was ich brauche unter Linux?

Wenn Du Dich nicht auf bestimmte Software fixiert hast, kann man das wohl absolut bejahen.

> Was sind eure Favoriten dahingehend?

Meiner ist LFS, davon rate ich Dir aber ab, Du wirst als Umsteiger keine Freude daran finden

> - Die Frage der Distribution -
> zegenie's Distributionschooser hat mir Kubuntu, Ubuntu oder Freespire empfohlen

Ds ist jetzt eine Glaubensfrage. Wenn GUI dann Gnome. KDE ist OK, verwende ich aber nicht so gerne. Also würde /ich/ Ubuntu nehmen.

> - ich würde gerne Beryl darauf laufen lassen geht das mit den oben genannten? 

Ja. In der nächsten Version von Ubunut wird das sogar automatisch mitgeliefert, da musst Du es nur noch aktivieren. In der aktuellen gibt es aber IIRC ein gutes HowTo dafür.

> Multimonitorunterstützung: ich brauche Unterstützung für 3 Monitore, 2 an der 
> Hauptgrafikkarte (Radeon 9600XT) + 1 an der 2. PCI-Graka, ich nehme an das ist 
> Möglich, können das alle Distributionen, muss ich irgendwas besonderes dafür 
> installieren?

Sollte Problemlos laufen, wenn da auch ein bisschen Konfigurationsaufwand nötig ist.

> Netzwerk... ich muss ein Problemloses Netzwerk mit WinXP, Win2k und WinVista 
> herstellen können

Würde ja schon erwähnt: zum Datenaustausch Samba

> ich will mich wohlfühlen, es mag nützlich sein einen Haufen Konsolen zu haben und 
> damit umgehen zu können, aber irgendwo will ich auch das es hübsch aussieht 

Da hast Du was falsch verstanden. Es ist gut wenn Du mit der Konsole umgehen kannst, Du *musst* es aber nicht können.

> jetzt der Punkt wo ich wirklich auf eure Hilfe hoffe, ich nutze folgende Programme, 
> welche Linuxalternativen würdet ihr mir empfehlen, der Windows - Linuxappslink ist ja 
> leider tot / weg 

> Trillian (hier gibts natürlich viele linuxversionen, gaim, sim, etc. was sind eure favoriten? -
> gerne auch grafisch ansprechend )

Gaim

> mIRC (gibts ein IRC-Prog das zu mircryption kompatibel ist?)

Es gibt diverse IRC Clienten unter Linux, einige unterstützen die Scripte von mIRC. (AFAIR bitchx)

> Proton (Einen schlanken Syntax-highlighter wirds geben nehme ich an, was nutzt ihr 
> da?)

Ich kenne zwar Proton nicht, aber Syntaxhighlighting ist unter keiner Oberfläche eine Hürde (im Gegenteil).
Ich persönlich nehme gerne XEmacs aber NEdit geht auch.

> SmartFTP (ein grafischer, guter & einfacher FTP-Client)

Entweder Du nutzt tatsächlich die Konsole oder aber einen der vielen Clienten, die es frei verfügbar gibt. GFtp z.B.

> Office wird im großen und ganzen OpenOffice, viele Alternativen gibts da wohl nicht... 
> ABER...
> Outlook (was kommt der Funktionalität am nächsten?)

Evolution ist ein guter Klon. Wenn Du allerdings Exchangeserver von vor 2000 nutzt, ist das tool nicht nutzbar.

> Fireworks (vielleicht gibts auch noch Programme außer Gimp die Vorschlagswürdig sind )

Was spricht gegen gimp?

> Winamp *g*

xmms
Du wirst Dich wohlfühlen.

> Multiplicity (ich fürchte da ist dann der erste Punkt erreicht wo ich einfach kein 
> Linux-Äquivalent finde  - für alle die es nicht kennen - 

kostenlos: http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/

> ultramon - wenn Linux alles was Ultramon kann nativ kann - umso besser 

Ich denke Du wirst Linux mögen 

> Mir ist klar, dass ich jetzt hier keine ultimative Lösung bekomme, aber ich würde gerne 
> eure Favoriten sehen, die kann ich dann testen und mich mit dem was mir am besten 
> gefällt auseinandersetzen 

Nutze erstmal Ubunut, umsteigen kannst Du ja immer nich. Freunde Dich mit dem System an, installier Dir ein paar der Dinge die Du brauchst und gib nicht gleich auf, wenn Du irgendwo nicht weiterkommst.

Linux ist in den jetzigen Distributionen so out-of-the-box schon sehr viel mächtiger als ein nacktes Windows und Du wirst sehr viel Software für lau bekommen.

Wenn Du dann noch auf viele tolle Effekte stehst, bist Du mit Beryl wirklich gut beraten, allerdings solltest Du dazu nicht unbedingt einen zu alten Rechner besitzen... (ich weiß jetzt auch nicht, wie sich Beryl mit multi graphic adaptern verhält).

Viel Spass wünsch ich Dir aber beim ausprobieren...


----------



## Anime-Otaku (26. Februar 2007)

Ich würde dir, wie meine Vorredner auch zu Ubuntu oder Kubuntu raten.
Der Unterschied ist hierbei nur die grafische Oberfläche.

Ubuntu benutzt gnome und Kubuntu KDE. Am Besten schaust du selbst mal an, welche dir besser gefallen könnte oder versuchst du mal mit ner LiveCD wie Knoppix zu sehen, wie es aussieht.

Als Alternative zu winamp und zu xmms gibt es audacious. (xmms wurde aus Gentoo z.b. rausgeworfen wegen vieler bugs).

Bei Mailprogrammen könnte für dich vielleicht auch Mozilla Thunderbird in Frage kommen.

Mein Favorit ist auch gaim 

Und viele Programme kannst du auch unter Linux leicht emulieren über wine, da laufen auch teilweise Spiele ohne Probleme (z.B. WoW, CS:S)

Ich benutze z.B. gentoo, welches aber nichts für den blutigen Anfänger ist, da du stark in die Linuxmaterie hinein kommst und alle Programme kompilliert werden (ähnlich wie bei LFS), außer du willst ins kalte Wasser geworfen werden


----------



## Raubkopierer (26. Februar 2007)

*seufz* nach soviel lesen über Linux tropft mir der Zahn und ich bin voller Energie mich als Anfänger in LFS zu stürzen 
Ich muss hier einfach mal meine Amteurmeinung rein hauen. Ich meine gehört zu haben, dass ATI unter Linux recht problematisch sein soll... die Treiber sind ja schon unter Windows nicht so toll *Nvidia-Anbeter sei*

vllt habe ich ja ein klitze-klitze kleines bisschen geholfen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Februar 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> *seufz* nach soviel lesen über Linux tropft mir der Zahn und ich bin voller Energie mich als Anfänger in LFS zu stürzen


Nur zu, dabei kannst Du auf jeden Fall eine Menge lernen.


Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Ich meine gehört zu haben, dass ATI unter Linux recht problematisch sein soll...


Richtig, die ATI-Treiber haben leider immer noch Probleme. Es gibt zwar eine freie Alternative zum offiziellen Treiber, aber ich muss aus eigener Erfahrung leider sagen, dass diese wirklich noch ein wenig experimentell sind (oder, dass meine Grafikkarte einen Schaden hat), denn zum Teil startet X mal neu (selbst wenn DRI nicht aktiv ist) oder das System friert ein wenn der Treiber mal gut beansprucht wird.

Bei meiner naechsten Installation werd ich aber mit dem aktuellen X und frischen Mesa nochmal neu probieren in der Hoffung, dass die Arbeit am Treiber nun weiter fortgeschritten ist (und auch dass meine Grafikkarte keinen Schaden hat).

Wenn man aber auf 3D-Beschleunigung verzichten kann (was dann aber solche Spielereien wie Beryl, 3D Desktop, Celestia und Stellarium ordentlich ausbremst bis unbenutzbar macht) ist auch eine ATI-Karte keinerlei Problem und schiesst das System auch nicht aus der Welt.


----------



## Navy (26. Februar 2007)

> Und viele Programme kannst du auch unter Linux leicht emulieren über wine, da laufen 
> auch teilweise Spiele ohne Probleme (z.B. WoW, CS:S)

Wine is not an emulator!
Du benutzt die Programme direkt auf Linux, da hängt kein emuliertes System drunter.

Das ist auch der Grund, warum Wine die Programme ohne große Geschwindigkeitseinbußen ausführen lassen kann. Die DirectX-Schnittstellen sind AFAIR jedoch nicht zufriedenstellend überführt worden, eigentlich kann ich aber dazu nichts sagen, da ich wine nicht (mehr) nutze.


----------



## xyz28 (11. April 2007)

Hallo
Ich wollte jetzt keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, da dieser hier noch nicht so alt ist 

Auch ich wollte jetzt gerne auf Linux umsteigen, da mir Windows in letzter Zeit zu viel Stress bereitet hat.
Da ich demnächst mein Windows neu aufsetzen will habe ich mir gedacht das ich auch gleich Linux mit installieren könnte. Windows wollte ich dann nur noch zum spielen benutzen und den Rest (Schularbeiten etc.) unter Linux erledigen.
Als Distribution habe ich mich für Ubuntu entschieden.

Nun meine Fragen:

1. Ist der Umstieg auf Linux sehr schwer?
2. Sollte ich für Linux eine extra Partition anlegen und wenn ja wie groß sollte diese sein?
3. Gibt es für Linux Programme die denen unter Windows so ähnlich sind, sodass die   Einarbeitungszeit möglichst gering ist? (vorallem in Bezug auf Programme wie Powerpoint, Word etc. und Delphi)
4. Könnte es zu Treiberproblemen kommen (Systemkonfiguration s.u.)?
5. Gibt es Dinge die ich unter Linux auf jeden Fall beachten sollte bzw. mit denen ich mich voraus genauer beschäftigen sollte?

Ich danke schon einmal im voraus für Antworten.

MfG


Mein System:

Mainboard:  MSI K8N-Neo4 Platinum
CPU:          AMD Athlon 64 3200+
Ram:          2x1024MB Corsair
Grafik:        ATI X850XT
Festplatte:  Maxtor 320GB
Maus:         Logitech G5


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. April 2007)

xyz28 hat gesagt.:


> 1. Ist der Umstieg auf Linux sehr schwer?


Nicht wenn man gewillt ist zu akzeptieren, dass es eben anders ist als Windows und sich etwas Zeit zur Einarbeitung/Eingewoehnung nimmt.



xyz28 hat gesagt.:


> 2. Sollte ich für Linux eine extra Partition anlegen und wenn ja wie groß sollte diese sein?


Normal solltest Du mit 10GB gut bedient sein. Mehr kann natuerlich nie schaden.


xyz28 hat gesagt.:


> 3. Gibt es für Linux Programme die denen unter Windows so ähnlich sind, sodass die   Einarbeitungszeit möglichst gering ist? (vorallem in Bezug auf Programme wie Powerpoint, Word etc. und Delphi)


Fuer Office gibt es zum Beispiel OpenOffice und KOffice. Als Alternative zu Delphi gibt es zum Beispiel Kylix, welches auch von Borland ist und sozusagen Delphi fuer Linux.



xyz28 hat gesagt.:


> 4. Könnte es zu Treiberproblemen kommen (Systemkonfiguration s.u.)?


Ich sehe an Deiner Konfiguration jetzt nichts was Probleme machen sollte.



xyz28 hat gesagt.:


> 5. Gibt es Dinge die ich unter Linux auf jeden Fall beachten sollte bzw. mit denen ich mich voraus genauer beschäftigen sollte?


Installier es erstmal und dann schauen wir wo es noch Probleme gibt, da kann man dann besser gezielt helfen.
Linux ist bei weitem nicht mehr so schwer wie es mal war. Vor allem Distributionen wie Ubuntu sind eben auf Ein-/Umsteiger ausgelegt und machen es dem User recht einfach.


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. April 2007)

Eigentlich ist Linux nicht viel anders als Windows... d.h. im internen Aufbau unterscheiden sie sich wesentlich aber sie haben halt beide ein grafisches Interface und dort alles was du brauchst... bei Problemen gibt es genug Foren (in deinem Fall z.B. ubuntuusers.de mit einem schönen Wiki)
Und ich würde auch nciht sagen, dass du mit Ubuntu pauschal weniger Probleme hast als mit Windows... ATI soll z.B. sehr problematisch sein... alles andere sollte kein Problem sein... Für alle Officeprogramme gibt es Openoffice 2... und für Delphi gibt es mit Sicherheit auch was...
Wie schön man doch über etwas schreiben kann, wenn man sich bis jetzt nur theoretisch damit beschäfftigt hat? Wenn Ubuntu 7.04 endlich kommt werd wohl ich auch mal Umsteigen... zwar nciht komplett aber mal zum guggen... vllt nehm ich auch die Beta...


----------



## Anime-Otaku (11. April 2007)

1. Am Anfang nein, In manchen Dingen ja, z.B. wenn du spezielle Programme brauchst und diese (noch) nicht im Paketsystem sind und sie dann von Hand installieren musst.

2. Du musst eine extra Partition anlegen. Die Größe kommt ganz auf die Software an. Sicherheitshalber würde ich 20GB nehmen. Und noch die Swap Partition (die "Auslagerungsdatei" von Linux, wenn der Ram ausgeht)...da sollte 512 reichen oder einfach den Wert den dir Ubuntu gibt

3. Powerpoint, word (access nicht direkt) --> Openoffice; Delphi ist schwer, aber es gibt lazarus und auch sonst gibts für das meiste ein ähnliches im Zweifelsfall hilft google.

4. In der Regel nicht, außer du hast exoten in deinem System oder die Hersteller geben keine Schnittstelle frei, z.B. Creative XFire, mit Ati Grafikkarten gibt es öfters auch Probleme, aber Ubuntu macht ja die Einstellungen und da sollte dann schon alles funktionieren

5. die ungefähre Ordnerstruktur von Linux, also was du in Ruhe lassen solltest und wo deine Sachen abgespeichert werden.

mehr fällt mir für den Augenblick nicht ein


----------

